# 06 ranger 700xp not engaging in awd



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

I just picked up the ranger last week and its the first Polaris I've owned. Took it out to muddy gra this weekend and everything went well besides my awd quit engaging. There was some real deep holes out there so I'm hoping its just something wet. What all can I check? Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

just changed the front diff oil and followed the wires coming out of the diff up to the plug and cleaned it out. Still no go.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Does it engage at the diff or at the hub?


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

At the diff

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

did you check for pwr to that plug you cleaned?


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> did you check for pwr to that plug you cleaned?


 
Just checked the power at the battery and the plug. Both are getting 12-13V. Tried to check the resistance like the service manual says but not sure I know what it wants me to do.

Also there was no noise in the front end at all. Just quit working. I drove through some deep water and as I climbed out of the ruts the front tires were pulling strong. No jerking or popping. Then drove around for a while and got to some loose mud (what I call play mud) and no awd act like something got wet but there is power going to the diff.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Must be whatever actuates or engages at the diff then... I'm not familiar with how the new ones engage... If it was old school engage at the hub, I could help more! lol sorry.


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

Figured it out. All it was is a wire broke but it was behind the plastic sleeve where I couldnt see it. Patched it up and pulling strong again. So glad I didnt have to pull the diff apart lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome. That was my first guess but when you said you checked them & had power I figured they were all good. Glad you found it.


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Awesome. That was my first guess but when you said you checked them & had power I figured they were all good. Glad you found it.


Yeh I had power at the plug but down below is where it was cut. I lucked out on this one. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## demop15 (Aug 15, 2016)

im having this exact same issue with my 06, where was the wire broken at???


----------

